# 72 GTO fuel and brake lines



## johnny60 (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anybody changed the front to rear brake and fuel lines? How do you get the line in the holes in the frame?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

can't be done with body on frame


----------

